# Hops



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do we have any past or present growers?

Regards, Mike


----------



## BPatrick (Aug 30, 2013)

Have considered it.... Researched it a little, hops can bring top dollar, but labor intensive without a harvestor


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was just discussing this Wednesday with a neighbor. He has looked into it and the margins are great. He said that finding a buyer is very difficult to do. Other than that discussion I have no idea.


----------



## Amelia Farms (May 16, 2012)

Gonna try a test plot this year. I have a comitted buyer that will even help with the startup costs. We will se how it goes.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure is a good product. I am sampling some now. Found a new favorite: local brew. Surly Abrasive. Whoever grew the hops for this did a fine job.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Son Patrick has several varieties on test since last year. He found a wild hops in the mountains, dried some and made good beer with it. I don't think we would ever go commercial growing hops, we have a small Malbec grape vineyard that is too much work for what you can earn. Way too much hand work.


----------

